# Brembo racing monoblock upgrade...but not sizing up?



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Brembo forged racing monoblocks...definitely the bling way to go for brake upgrades. Most such systems I've come across are 8-pot 380mm systems, and cost $10,000+....USED.

In perusing eBay, I've noticed that there are a fair number of listings for NASCAR-spec Brembo monoblock calipers. There seems to be a thriving market for used bits off of NASCAR racecars, through the different classes. My fuel return line, for example, lived its previous life on a Nextel Cup car.

Brembo Racing does do 4-pot special monoblock calipers to fit and supply NASCAR-spec racecars, and lo and behold, not only are they fitted to 1500Kg cars, they're meant to take smaller rotors, up to 328mm (which will fit nicely under my 17" wheels) and will even fit on the stock-sized 296mm x 32mm R32 front rotors with just a custom bracket.

Now, am I right in thinking that by having upgraded the brake lines, brake pads, and brake rotors (but kept the same size)...and then added the rigidity of forged monoblock calipers, I would continue to increase my braking power?

Or does size matter? Or do the oval speedways and the limited braking these cars do mean that NASCAR-spec Brembos are weaksauce? 

But for a street R32 and $1500 USD for a complete set of 4-pots front and rear, would it not be a worthwhile upgrade, even on 296mm rotors? (my rotors have significant life left on them; when I replace them I'll get 328mm and redo the caliper brackets to fit)

At the very least, nothing "says" Serious Brakes like grey monoblock Brembos with the red painted letters under the wheels


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

here's the link to the calipers I'm considering:
NASCAR BREMBO 4 PISTON FRONT RADIAL BRAKE CALIPERS:eBay Motors (item 120390291554 end time Aug-07-09 17:16:07 PDT)


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I think Simon Norris runs similar on the green evo.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

no rubber seals, at least i think these would be irritating to maintain for a car like yours, since you seem to do a good bit of road driving, why not look at something with rubber dust seals? just my opinion tho! 

i think Brembo has the profile on their site that you can print out and check your wheel clearance...these look pretty wide.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I did think about the lack of seals and having to rebuild them fairly frequently.

I'm not worried about clearance though, I've got big-ass spacers on my wheels


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm sure my Wilwood 6pot fnt and 4pot rear would cost you a lot less that those.....And I run them with 330mm rotors.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

+1 for Wilwood. They do some GREAT calipers....

I cant help but wonder, having looked at the detailed specs on their site, WHY more of us GTR drivers dont use them????? It seems a no-brainer IMHO.

Mind you, You'll ALWAYS have the die-hards/uninitiated/sheep thinking that only AP/Brembo do 'proper' brakes. :chairshot: :chairshot:



TT


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Wilwood is quite big in NZ, They seem to get used on most race cars as the pricing is a little more "Realistic" than race spec Brembo's/AP's


----------

